# Statutory Declaration instead of PCC



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello,

I might have some trouble to get a PCC for my dependant in my 190 application (documents lost in the mail).

Therefore the question: has anyone experienced a case where a CO accepted a Statutory Declaration (http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-statutory-declaration.pdf) instead of a PCC regarding the Character requirement (of course after showing that reasonable efforts have been undertaken to get a PCC, but it simply is not possible in a forseeable time (in my case it will take at least another 6 months))?

Regards,


----------



## Timur (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Finn-in-web,

I am in the same boat - I will not be able to get PCC from one of the countries where I stayed.

Please keep this thread updated how you managed to get PR with PCC replaced with stat declaration.

Thanks


----------



## eiffel20010416 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi finn, so finally did you submit a statutory declaration instead of PCC? I´d like to know since I was requrested do so.
And I found a same case in this forum which took the guy almost one year to get his visa granted, I´m so worried about it.


----------



## flyinghigh (Sep 15, 2013)

hi guys a quick question I am applying for subclass 190 , but i have been in the UK for 4 years as a student came back to India in Jan 2010 .Do i need to provide a PCC from the UK apart from the Indian PCC ?

Need your help in order to clear my confusion.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

eiffel20010416 said:


> Hi finn, so finally did you submit a statutory declaration instead of PCC? I´d like to know since I was requrested do so.
> And I found a same case in this forum which took the guy almost one year to get his visa granted, I´m so worried about it.


No I didn't, can't help you with that though.
In the end the local post was just a bunch of idiots, who needed nearly 2 months to deliver a simple letter...
But it all went good in the end.


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi,

did anyone find solution to this problem?


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi All

I faced the same thing and for me CO asked me to submit this SD document only.

So that confirms it works - ONLY if it is initiated by CO.

Beforehand, I wrote a leeenghty mail to CO "explaining" what all I attempted to procure the PCC. So I understand that CO accepts this SD only when s/he is satisfied with the genuine approach of applicant to procure PCC in all possible way.

Cheers


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

mainak said:


> Hi All
> 
> I faced the same thing and for me CO asked me to submit this SD document only.
> 
> ...


Yeah Maniak.
If i am unble to get pcc even if i attempt everything than there is mo option than to have mercy of CO. 
Although i am trying to do all possible things with undivided attention.


----------



## ABCG (Feb 3, 2016)

mainak said:


> Hi All
> 
> I faced the same thing and for me CO asked me to submit this SD document only.
> 
> ...


Hi 

I am facing the same problem. Had applied for Indian PCC 2 and half months ago and no update yet with indefinite wait by the high comm. I would like to know how long did the co wait before giving you the SD. what di u write to them. I have emailed them regarding it and the problems being faced along with proof of submission. Hope to get an SD too.


----------

